# Police motorcycle



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Selective Colour, like Marmite, you either love it or hate it, think it suits this though.

Opinions/critique welcome :thumb:


Colour Pop Cop by Whitto27, on Flickr


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Hideous.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Great shot!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Ooooooo, Battenberg marking. Takes me back 

Good image effect as well :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I like it but would have included the wheels/shield and so on too!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

GSD said:


> Hideous.


Hmmm actualy saw one of these in the flesh yesterday patroling the torch route and i have to say it looks a whole lot better in real life.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

He looks so pleased to see you taking such an interest !

:lol:


----------

